# Newbie layout



## pro_mitch (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi guys, I am brand new to model railway building and I have decided on using N scale because my bench is slightly to small for HO. I have decided to start with the greatest hobby layout and because it is small on my bench I have added some extra track to it. Would it be possible for any of you seasoned professionals to have a look at my SCARM design and let me know if it would work or if you have any other ideas please? Also there is one area where it wont connect properly it is only slightly off do you think I would get it to fit for real it is on the right hand side of the layout.

Cheers guys.

Mitch


----------



## Greg903 (Dec 27, 2013)

I am new too. I think if you are using flex track you can adjust as you go as far as size and alignment. I was comprehensive to start and wanted everything worked out before I got gojng. But in hindsight I would've started sooner and figured it out as I went. There are going to be issues and I think you have to learn as you go.


----------



## pro_mitch (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for your reply Greg, ill just get stuck into it and see how I go.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

yes flex track will let you bend the track to meet. if you using another type as you putting the track down you might have to make adjustments to get all the track to fit. but they make different size pieces. you just have to try and make changes as you go. I had to . it works out though.


----------



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

Looks good dude I like the way it looks.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

It looks like a one way track. you can not change direction of the train.
Possibly add a reverse loop to be able to change directions.
Adds a little more fun to the track.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice layout design.

It even has what is effectively a 'run around' track
that you would need since your loco would push a
car forward into some of your spur tracks but would
need to push a car backward in others. The two
curved tracks on the left side would do this for you.

Also, if you elect to go with DCC, that same area
would serve as a passing siding so that you could
run 2 trains at the same time in opposite
directions, almost impossible to do with only DC.

If you use flex track you could ignore the seeming
misalignment on your Scarm. It is also easier
to design other layouts when you are free from
the limitations of precurved track pieces.

Don


----------

